# Help!!! This is getting ridiculous, I can't stop!!!!



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

I've bought 2 males in 2 weeks & there's still one more I'd like!!!!! I want it & trying hard today on my day off to not get him!!! What shall I do? i got 8 boys already, would another one hurt????? :lol:
i keep saying to myself 'ONE MORE!' but it dont work!

Instead i got 'Aquarious'

View attachment 8346


..then i rescued 'Emerald' yesterday

View attachment 8347


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

they are both awesome looking ;D
and it never ends xD I mean, if you have the room theres no harm xD


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

They are stunning. Don't worry cause I'm doin the same thing. I only have 2 but I'm planning to go get 2 more! They are contagious


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

One more won't hurt if you have the room! lol We're not going to tell you not to get him. lol


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

whoa! the colors on aquarious...STUNNING! and emerald is awesome!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Love 'em!! The first boy looks a little like my girl Pansy.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Just stop! I want another one too. Come to NJ and slap me and I'll do the same for you! 

They're beautiful.


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

they are awesome! 1 more never hurt lolz


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha they're like potato chips, you can't just have one. They're both beautiful! If you have room for the other one, I'd go for it!


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

If you have enough room, and money, I would get another one! 
Seeing how I don't have the money, I will just have to stick to two beautiful bettas for now

I think Emerald looks very handsome! Same with Aquarious.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

They're both really pretty. But it's not good to buy fish on an impulse. It's not good for you or the fish!! But like everyone said; if you provide the proper care for all of 'em then it's not a problem!


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

So I eventually bought Chrome!!!!! He's a navy / silver crowntail, loved him, he's so small. :lol: He lives in a 2 gal alone with his different coloured shells. lol

he's now my 9th male, no more......u hear me ...NOOOOO MORE!!!!! 

View attachment 8430


View attachment 8431


but, im still not sure if i have 10 as can't work out what this is.....

View attachment 8432


boy or girl? so confusing these ones!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's pretty!! We all say "no more" and we end up getting more anyway. lol


----------

